# Starting the journey - still confused as to next steps



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all 

So had initial appointment at hospital been for all my bloods and dye test on tubes now have consultant appointment on 13-11 cannot wait! Bit unsure what to expect though does anyone know how long treatment can take to start and what the process is for using donor sperm? Our clinic is within our hospital but unsure if we will be funded looking unlikely but we are happy to pay for the treatment. It's just a lot of unknown 

any advice or experiences welcome


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi,

You must be at similar stage to my wife and I.  It is very confusing and I guess some that is down to each clinic doing things different.

We had our first appointment at LWC this week.  I had bloods taking at GP before hand, then when at clinic consultant went over all my history and then we signed a lot of forms.  I then had a internal scans to check ovaries, one lovely follicle was seen and some smaller ones which consultant has said is slightly low for my age.  I also had an AMH test and will call next week for results.

We then need to have a counselling session which we have booked for mid November.  On the first day of my next cycle I need to call clinic to book in HyCoSy - die test.  Consultant has recommended us unmediated IUI depending on results of test.  He is recommended me lost a few kgs as well.

So we are aiming for first IUI in January.  We will buy our sperm from LSB in December, we so far have just been browsing so hard to choose.  Then on first day off cycle in January I call clinic, then I start taking ovulation tests 8 days after start of cycle when I see the peak I call clinic and then go in for IUI about 24 hours later.

We are doing it all private as I'm 35 and our PCT has a cut off of 34.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Have you had the results of your tests yet, or is that what your consultant appointment is for? It's hard to give a timescale as all hospitals/clinics are different, as is the process for donor sperm.

After I'd had my initial tests and was ready to start treatment, it moved quite quickly as my hospital had no waiting list (NHS as well). My consultant appointment was in Feb (possibly the one you're about to have) and treatment started in July. There was no wait on donor sperm as my hospital use a sperm bank overseas if there's no suitable UK matches (only took 6 weeks to arrive) and my only wait was between Feb -' May for counselling,as there was a waiting list for that. Counselling is mandatory for donor recipients on the NHS, or it was at my hospital, so I couldn't skip it. From starting out to treatment it was only 5 months, and most of that wait was for the counselling so you may find yours goes even faster.

Some clinics expect you to order and pay for your own donor sperm, it depends on your hospital again but mine did the whole arrangement for me. Wishing you lots of luck for your appointment, hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys thanks for your responses - haven't had results yet so will get them
When we see the consultant I guess I just need to be more patient I just think I'm scared really cos don't want to get my hopes up and then find out we have a huge wait in store! Fingers crossed our clinic won't have a wait for the counselling as I understand it is mandatory. 

We are still unsure about IUI or ivf but I'm sure the consultant will help with that decision depending on the results of the tests xx


----------



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi there.

my better half and I started our journey 2yrs ago...to cut along story short after a few apointments for blood tests, scans, and counselling we eventually reached the top of the list since 9th october. We have to choose our donor sperm now on 26th  thden have blood tests on the same day. Then thd week after that we have our pre treatment consultatation where the nurse will discuss our treatment plan xx I hope my totm coincides with them dates as if they dont we will have to wait till janurary for ec and et xx good luck on ur journeh xx


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks sibbnchaz - two years is a long time! Are you private or nhs? What have you found to be the longest waiting period? I've seemed lucky so far cos we have had tests all done in a matter of two months which seems pretty quick xx good luck keeping fingers crossed for you both 😃


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

We had our treatment privately and there wasnt much waiting at all. 

There is quite an active ******** group than originated from here. If anyone would like to be added please let me know by pm.


----------

